
Ask HN: Why is content creation in the browser such a pain in 2016? - rngesus1
Creating content in the browser is IMO something that has not been solved properly in 2016. Either we get TinyMCE&#x2F;CKEditor with messy mark-up and weird x-platform quirks, Markdown that non-technical users don&#x27;t want to use, OSS libraries with horrendous APIs (draft.js) or promising OSS libraries that are dropped by maintainers once they realize how much work it is to get this stuff right.<p>Did I miss something here, or is this just one of those topics that browsers are incapable of handling well?
======
fagnerbrack
<div contenteditable></div>

~~~
rngesus1
yes, I think this is a very appropriate answer. yet, google somehow did it -
why no one else?

------
rayalez
Check out gitbooks.io for writing.

Slides.com + Screencastify allow me to create presentstions and youtube
videos.

Draw.io is absolutely awesome for diagrams.

Image and video editing don't have great solutions as far as I know.

------
VertexRed
What kind of content creation are you talking about?

If you just mean making pages online then things are probably easier now
thanks to Bootstrap and all the useful jQuery plugins.

